# What should I feed my Golden puppy?



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be getting my Golden Retriever puppy really soon. To be honest, I've never had a large breed puppy before. Any larger breed dogs we've had, we rescued as adults. We've only ever had a Beagle puppy, a Chow mix puppy, and a Shiba Inu mix puppy. So this is all new to me.

I'm going to have to stick to kibble because I'm 16 and lucky enough that my Dad finally let me get my own dog. To be honest, I can't afford holistic dog food at the moment, although that's what I would have liked to have him on. And there's no way my Dad will go for raw feeding.

I know that kibble isn't exactly the best thing to have him on, but which kibble should I put him on? And how much should I feed him a day? (I know that the recommendations on the back of the bag aren't always correct)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Kibble isn't bad for dogs. It's made specifically with their nutritional needs in mind. You'll want to keep your dog on the same food that his breeder had him on for a few weeks, at least. Coming home with you will already be a big change for him and changing his food on top of that might just stress him out. The breeder should be able to tell you how much they've been feeding him. After a few weeks, if you really want to change it, you can. Different dogs do well on different foods so there's isn't one right answer for what to feed your pup.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Kibble isn't bad for dogs. It's made specifically with their nutritional needs in mind. You'll want to keep your dog on the same food that his breeder had him on for a few weeks, at least. Coming home with you will already be a big change for him and changing his food on top of that might just stress him out. The breeder should be able to tell you how much they've been feeding him. After a few weeks, if you really want to change it, you can. Different dogs do well on different foods so there's isn't one right answer for what to feed your pup.


I'll be sure and talk to the breeder about what food he's currently on and how much she's feeding him. 
Thank you for advice.  It's very much appreciated!


----------

